# Dove - 1/4 moisturizing cream



## davidsoaps (Oct 13, 2012)

Does anyone know what the moisturizer is in Dove soap.  Is the bar of soap 1 quarter cream ?..that doesn't seem possible..
Anyone have thoughts on this?

David


----------



## Dennis (Oct 13, 2012)

Mostly marketing but if you do a search here you will find lots of information.


----------



## Lindy (Oct 14, 2012)

Great marketing at that...  have you seen the attack ads on handmade soaps?  Mind you they didn't run them for long, I think it may have done the opposite of what they wanted


----------



## ClaraSuds (Oct 14, 2012)

There is nothing in Dove that constitutes anything other than soap. I think they can claim this because Dove hasn't had the glycerine extracted from the soap like other ommercial soaps. Glycerine is a humecant therefore they can claim moisturising content. Most tallow soaps contain about 25% glycerine if it isn't extracted in the manufacturing process. in any case the raw ingredients in a moisturiser are the same as soap, namely oil and water. The only difference is in the emulsification process. You can make your own similar soap just by superfatting.  :roll:


----------



## new12soap (Oct 14, 2012)

Go visit Dove's website.

The BS they get away with claiming is absolutely shocking. The cracks about tallow being drying really ticked me off, but that's what the big boys get away with. It is allllllll marketing, and it is all BS.

I have had customers tell me "Oh my doctor said I should only use Dove!"  The ones I have convinced to try handmade soap have ALL come back to me usually within a week and said "Oh my goodness, I can't believe the difference! WHY do the doctors say to use Dove when this is SO much better?"

I have also had several conversations with doctors about Dove and not one of them can defend the recommendation, other than "all soaps are synthetic detergents so it is about the same". I have managed to convince at least ONE to stop recommending it!

I dislike Dove and their marketing. You may have noticed. Stepping off soapbox now.


----------



## danahuff (Oct 14, 2012)

OK, I have a question. If Dove is essentially soap, why can they not use the term "soap" to describe their product? They use the term beauty bar, and I've read before they can't use the term soap because they're not technically soap. Is that true? What prevents their product from being soap, if so? I'm genuinely curious. I used it for years before I made my own soap.

Also Lindy, I didn't see those ads. For real? I can't imagine they'd be worried after the huge market share they have. Strange they would bother with attacking handmade soap.

They have run that campaign about having 1/4 moisturizing cream forever, and I admit I'm curious now what exactly they mean by it.


----------



## lsg (Oct 14, 2012)

You can make your own cold cream soap with melt & pour.  I made a recipe similar to this one, but I have to warn you, it doesn't lather well.

http://www.ehow.com/how_5787123_make-co ... -soap.html


----------



## new12soap (Oct 14, 2012)

It isn't entirely soap, I believe it contains synthetic surfactants, which makes it a detergent.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Oct 14, 2012)

New12Soap: "The cracks about tallow being drying really ticked me off"
Directly from Dove's website:
Fact: Regular soap can be drying and leave a residue called soap scum on your skin. But, as long as you use a body wash or bar without tallow, both clean and moisturize equally well. Dove® does not contain tallow. It features a patented cleansing technology and ¼ moisturizing cream that leaves skin soft, smooth and soap-scum free.
Myth: You need lots of different beauty products to really look good.
Fact: Simple is better. You really only need a few basic products to keep skin soft and glowing. Many products, like your Dove® Beauty Bar (which cleanses, nourishes and removes makeup), have multiple benefits so you can get more for less.
Myth: Tallow (animal fat) is found in most bar soaps because it is the best cleanser.
Fact: While it is true that most regular bar soaps contain tallow (a colorless, waxy substance), the ingredient itself is not good for your skin. Though it’s widely used because of its low cost and high availability, tallow contributes to dry skin damage—like itching, redness and irritation—and leaves a thin layer of soap scum that sticks with you even after you step out of the shower. Dove® does not contain tallow. It features a patented cleansing technology and ¼ moisturizing cream that leaves skin soft, smooth and soap-scum free.


Crazy that they would "attack" Tallow, since they use it  :roll: I'm sure they would say lye isn't used to make their soap either, even though at some point, their Tallow, Coconut Oil, and Palm Oil were certainly processed with it  :x 
Dove Original White "Beauty Bar" Ingredients:
Sodium Lauroyl Isethionate, Stearic Acid, Sodium Tallowate or Sodium Palmitate, Lauric Acid, Sodium Isethionate, Water, Sodium Stearate, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, Sodium Cocoate or Sodium Palm Kernelate, Fragrance, Sodium Chloride, Tetrasodium EDTA, Tetrasodium Etidronate, Titanium Dioxide (CI 77891).

Truth in advertising, folks...and now maybe you understand my (many) rants about proper labeling on our awesome handmade soaps  :wink:


----------



## Lyric (Oct 15, 2012)

new12soap said:
			
		

> Go visit Dove's website.
> 
> The BS they get away with claiming is absolutely shocking. The cracks about tallow being drying really ticked me off, but that's what the big boys get away with. It is allllllll marketing, and it is all BS.
> 
> I dislike Dove and their marketing. You may have noticed. Stepping off soapbox now.




THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU and to Alchemy too.


----------



## new12soap (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you Shawnee, I was looking for that again and couldn't find it. Yep, "tallow is baaaaaad... please don't anyone notice that we use tallow..."

 :evil:


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 15, 2012)

How funny that this question should come up. I was just reading on the Wayback Machine last night and found this gem on SouthernSoapers old site: "so where's the 1/4 moisture lotion?"

Also, Dr Kevin Dunn, the author of 'Scientific Soapmaking' (who is also made mention of in the above link), lays out an experiment in his book that you can do in order to put Dove's claim to the test. I haven't done it myself, but it apparently debunks what Dove says in their advertisements.


IrishLass


----------



## new12soap (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you so much, IrishLass! I printed that out. Next time someone says "Dove" I am going to show them a copy of this. Of course, now I also want to open a jar of cold cream and dump it in my soap batter and see what happens... but I would never do that to my soap!


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Oct 15, 2012)

checked out IrishLass's link, husband read it with me wants to why they havent been sued, lol. But seriously how do they get away with that!?


----------

